# NZ radiographer



## cksonline

How much is the salary for Radiographer in New Zealand , about 5 years experience , specialist in MRI


----------



## escapedtonz

https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-da...munity/health/medical-radiation-technologist/

https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-database/health-and-community/health/diagnostic-radiologist/


----------

